# Wasp Nano Whistle



## NOOB (27/9/18)

Morning all.

Has anyone experienced a whistle with the Wasp Nano? I got mine yesterday and coiled & wicked it last night. Having the airflow all the way open it makes a very high pitched, annoying whistle. I found that the whistle goes away when I close the airflow just under half way. The only problem is, with the airflow closed that much, the vape is just a little too restrictive to my personal taste. My first impressions are that this is a very nice little RDA, with very good flavour! If I could just get the whistle to go away I'll be in seventh heaven! Any suggestions on getting it to stop the whistle?

Thank you in advance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (27/9/18)

NOOB said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Has anyone experienced a whistle with the Wasp Nano? I got mine yesterday and coiled & wicked it last night. Having the airflow all the way open it makes a very high pitched, annoying whistle. I found that the whistle goes away when I close the airflow just under half way. The only problem is, with the airflow closed that much, the vape is just a little too restrictive to my personal taste. My first impressions are that this is a very nice little RDA, with very good flavour! If I could just get the whistle to go away I'll be in seventh heaven! Any suggestions on getting it to stop the whistle?
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Dude this is a feature not a defect, if there is a sexual predator in your midst - you just toot on your Wasp Nano, and your neighborhood will come running to your rescue. Don't be so negative fam - #rapewhistle #vapesafe


..... Just kidding of course, its most likely your coil causing it. I have 3 nano's and none of them whistle - just move your build up or down the next time you build to avoid this.


Happy vaping fam, keep an eye out for those predators - and #vapesafe.

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## StompieZA (27/9/18)

I also have the whistle but from reading up it seems that coil placement is the culprit. but i havent managed to get mine to not whistle lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/9/18)

Also have the whistle. Like @StompieZA , I moved the coil but didn't get it to go away. Got tired of trying to fix it so she is benched at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (27/9/18)

... also some wire is more prone to whistles - so alternate when you rebuild!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## StompieZA (27/9/18)

I currently have Alien Claptons at 3.5mm, and the coil sits the middle of the little wasp full. 

Im sure if one has to build a 3mm or 2.5mm coil, the whistle will go away due to more spare for the air to pass by the coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NOOB (27/9/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Dude this is a feature not a defect, if there is a sexual predator in your midst - you just toot on your Wasp Nano, and your neighborhood will come running to your rescue. Don't be so negative fam - #rapewhistle #vapesafe
> 
> 
> ..... Just kidding of course, its most likely your coil causing it. I have 3 nano's and none of them whistle - just move your build up or down the next time you build to avoid this.
> ...





I swear, my neighbour's wife looked at me funny this morning when I took my first hit of the day! She may have thought I was "hitting" on her! 

Thanks for the advice @Chukin'Vape, really appreciate it. Will try moving the build around a little next time I re-wick!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (27/9/18)

NOOB said:


> I swear, my neighbour's wife looked at me funny this morning when I took my first hit of the day! She may have thought I was "hitting" on her!
> 
> Thanks for the advice @Chukin'Vape, really appreciate it. Will try moving the build around a little next time I re-wick!



Fam, you see now - FEATURE, if you by accident predator whistle at some hot legs - and wifey checks you out weird, you just straight up point at your nano and say "WHAT" ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (27/9/18)

For the life of me, I can't remember if mine whistle 
I'm rebuilding mine tonight. Will play around and see what works for the dewhistle


----------



## NOOB (27/9/18)

Thanks @JurgensSt, appreciate it!


----------



## MrDeedz (27/9/18)

From personal experiences with RDA's whistling is the coils, coil position etc and wicking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wmrigney (27/9/18)

I move the coil slightly up and no whistle on the wasp nano. The coil sits just above the air holes. 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NVee (27/9/18)

If you use a 2.5mm Alien and position your coil that the bottom half can be seen through the airflow hole the whistle should be gone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NOOB (27/9/18)

NVee said:


> If you use a 2.5mm Alien and position your coil that the bottom half can be seen through the airflow hole the whistle should be gone


Thanks @NVee. Will try that! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (27/9/18)

2.5 ID fused clapton 
Coil right between the airflow holes to get the air hitting the coil directly

=

Whistle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (27/9/18)

My build 











Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima (28/9/18)

JurgensSt said:


> 2.5 ID fused clapton
> Coil right between the airflow holes to get the air hitting the coil directly
> 
> =
> ...



Yes, that will make it whistle. Move it up a tad if the whistling bothers you.


----------



## JurgensSt (28/9/18)

Not to worried about the whistle, the no drip tip bugs me more.
Found a temp drip tip until i can find something


----------



## JurgensSt (28/9/18)

Check my tip  







Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## NOOB (28/9/18)

Thanks for all the advice guys. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wmrigney (28/9/18)

That drip tip just doesn't look right on there

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JurgensSt (28/9/18)

wmrigney said:


> That drip tip just doesn't look right on there
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


Have to agree with you. I will have to find a macthing drip top

Send from this side of the screen


----------



## wmrigney (28/9/18)

I've tried various ones on the nano and none looked right.


JurgensSt said:


> Have to agree with you. I will have to find a macthing drip top
> 
> Send from this side of the screen



Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## RainstormZA (28/9/18)

Sorry I had to... Lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## NOOB (28/9/18)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Seemo.wm (30/10/18)

Despite all the praise and raves that this RDA has recieved, I have to state that I was not a big fan.
The Flavour is definitely rave-worthy, but it stops there.
This will be all subjective, but I think it:
Looks horrible.
Produces the spitback of an enraged dragon.
Has a juice well that is basically non-existent.
Gets so hot, it becomes untouchable, to thr point where I am afraid for the structural integrity of the mod.
And has no drip tip.

It is for these reasons that I've donated mine..

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (30/10/18)

Seemo.wm said:


> Despite all the praise and raves that this RDA has recieved, I have to state that I was not a big fan.
> The Flavour is definitely rave-worthy, but it stops there.
> This will be all subjective, but I think it:
> Looks horrible.
> ...



Dips!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (30/10/18)

I love mine.
Doesn't spit at me like a deranged cobra or gets hot.

Planning on getting one for my Eco kit I got today



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Vilaishima (30/10/18)

JurgensSt said:


> I love mine.
> Doesn't spit at me like a deranged cobra or gets hot.
> 
> Planning on getting one for my Eco kit I got today
> ...



I love mine too. Mine did get hot with the 0.25 Ohm alien but not unbearably so. It also spit a little with same coil.
With the 1 Ohm Smiley coil I have in there now it does not spit or get hot. With the airflow wide open it does whistle though. Juice wells are not a problem for me as I mine is an RDTA. I am looking for one for my wife as well to pair with her TC40W to replace her Mello tank as the flavour is just so much better.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (31/10/18)

Can also add that I don't get spitback anymore. The first build I put in Spit like a MOFO and whistled so bad that people thought I was blowing my rape whistle... But with the expert help on this forum I finally got to see why a lot of people love this little RDA. Also not struggling with hot topcap anymore.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (31/10/18)

Mine too has come good as of recent. I've got a pre-built 0.2 alien Clapton coil that just about clears the top of the posts. I've wicked it quite thick and put it on my Luxotic Bf Box. A match made in heaven.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JurgensSt (24/11/18)

Had to take this home yesterday







Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (24/11/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Hand to take this home yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


foot to take it back tomorrow

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (24/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> foot to take it back tomorrow


Fingers and brain is not working together anymore.

Brain says left and fingers type right



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches (24/11/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Fingers and brain is not working together anymore.
> 
> Brain says left and fingers type right
> 
> ...


Lol! iknow the feeling. that is a fantastic blue though. would love something like that for the citadel. looks really good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500 (24/11/18)

The Wasp Nano is a little beast. I don't get spit back from it and a 510 drip tip fit perfectly on it but I find the flavour best without. I use a spaced coil in it and it just works. Certainly not the best looking atty out there though.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JurgensSt (24/11/18)

GSM500 said:


> The Wasp Nano is a little beast. I don't get spit back from it and a 510 drip tip fit perfectly on it but I find the flavour best without. I use a spaced coil in it and it just works. Certainly not the best looking atty out there though.


Agree.

But flavour over looks anyday



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/11/18)

IMHO it is a fantastic little RDA Coil and wick it right, and it produces great flavour with no spit back. It works better than the majority of much more expensive RDAs that I own and mine is in permanent rotation.

I don't give a tinker's about what it looks like. I would quite happily use an RDA which looked as ugly as @Bulldog 's butt if it was the best RDA available. The same goes for all equipment....mods, RDAs, RTAs, RDTAs. Quite honestly if it performs well and looks good, that is just a bonus for me. 

If people judge me on "ugly" vape kit I would have no problem with it. Ugly and bad (kit) makes no sense, but ugly and good is perfectly OK with me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (24/11/18)

Ok I just bought one this morning, would loveda black one but they only had the yellow/cigarette tar lookalike. Ok it whistle even before you put a coil or wick in, straight out the box. I have noticed that if you suck/pull/draw/hit very hard then the whistle is gone or just a light pull, so there is a sweetspot where it whistle.
As for coil, I used a 3mm coil 8wraps with 24ga Ni80. Came to about 0.42ohm. Easy and perfect first build, no spitback and not gettng hot.
As for flavour, wow, had my Intake rta now less than a week and was not very impressed, after this I think the Intake is up for sale

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (24/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok I just bought one this morning, would loveda black one but they only had the yellow/cigarette tar lookalike. Ok it whistle even before you put a coil or wick in, straight out the box. I have noticed that if you suck/pull/draw/hit very hard then the whistle is gone or just a light pull, so there is a sweetspot where it whistle.
> As for coil, I used a 3mm coil 8wraps with 24ga Ni80. Came to about 0.42ohm. Easy and perfect first build, no spitback and not gettng hot.
> As for flavour, wow, had my Intake rta now less than a week and was not very impressed, after this I think the Intake is up for sale



congrats, the colour description you're looking for is Ultem

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (24/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok I just bought one this morning, would loveda black one but they only had the yellow/cigarette tar lookalike. Ok it whistle even before you put a coil or wick in, straight out the box. I have noticed that if you suck/pull/draw/hit very hard then the whistle is gone or just a light pull, so there is a sweetspot where it whistle.
> As for coil, I used a 3mm coil 8wraps with 24ga Ni80. Came to about 0.42ohm. Easy and perfect first build, no spitback and not gettng hot.
> As for flavour, wow, had my Intake rta now less than a week and was not very impressed, after this I think the Intake is up for sale


Sending a pic of my but by pm @Jean claude Vaaldamme for your thoughts on looks comparison please.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (24/11/18)

vicTor said:


> congrats, the colour description you're looking for is Ultem


Thanks, yes maybe will look better on something else, but I only have the moonbox, black would look better, maybe I should try it on my orange moonbox. But I just bought it for testing diy juice, so did not really care when they said its the only colour

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (24/11/18)

Not to derail this thread, but if I may ask a question on drippers. Do you remove cap or just drip through the top hole, and how many drops? I drip about 10drops and it doesnt seem to leak.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (24/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Not to derail this thread, but if I may ask a question on drippers. Do you remove cap or just drip through the top hole, and how many drops? I drip about 10drops and it doesnt seem to leak.



I just drip straight into the drip tip @Jean claude Vaaldamme
If the tip is wide enough then its good
I sometimes tilt the rda slightly to one side so the drops fall on one side of the rda then tilt on the other side - if its a dual coil - this works well on my Petri V2 RDA

Occasionally i open up the cap to drip more accurately. Sometimes the vape seems a bit fuller the first few drags after doing that. But i hardly do that.

I do about 12-15 drops on the Petri and about 10 drops on the Hadaly. I havent tried the Wasp Nano

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (24/11/18)

To lazy to lift the cap. Drip around 15 drops onto the the coil on the wasp

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vilaishima (24/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok I just bought one this morning, would loveda black one but they only had the yellow/cigarette tar lookalike. Ok it whistle even before you put a coil or wick in, straight out the box. I have noticed that if you suck/pull/draw/hit very hard then the whistle is gone or just a light pull, so there is a sweetspot where it whistle.
> As for coil, I used a 3mm coil 8wraps with 24ga Ni80. Came to about 0.42ohm. Easy and perfect first build, no spitback and not gettng hot.
> As for flavour, wow, had my Intake rta now less than a week and was not very impressed, after this I think the Intake is up for sale


Be carefull of pulling too hard when the juice wells are full, especially when the airflow is not fully open. The shape of the top cap is perfect for directing juice into your mouth.

Just as a point of interest; you know it comes with a 0.35ohm Clapton?


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (24/11/18)

Vilaishima said:


> Be carefull of pulling too hard when the juice wells are full, especially when the airflow is not fully open. The shape of the top cap is perfect for directing juice into your mouth.
> 
> Just as a point of interest; you know it comes with a 0.35ohm Clapton?


Like in a coil? Nothing in my box, just some orings, screws and cotton


----------



## JurgensSt (24/11/18)

Didn't get any coils in mine when I picked it up Friday 

Send from this side of the screen


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (24/11/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Didn't get any coils in mine when I picked it up Friday
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


Maybe we got clones for BF


----------



## JurgensSt (24/11/18)

Picked a set of these coils for my Nano.






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (24/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Maybe we got clones for BF


My second Nano and the first didn't have have coils as well


Send from this side of the screen


----------



## Vilaishima (24/11/18)

Perhaps only with the RDTA then. Picked up one for my wife today.

Just checked the site now. The RDA does not come with a coil but only cotton. I find that a little odd though.


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (24/11/18)

Fixed the whistle. Ran out of bloudraad , so used a Loomband

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (24/11/18)

Good one @Jean claude Vaaldamme 
But doesnt that reduce the airflow?


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (24/11/18)

Silver said:


> Good one @Jean claude Vaaldamme
> But doesnt that reduce the airflow?


It must, but I personally dont feel much difference, its a very thin elastic band right in the middle of hole, still openings top and bottom of holes. But what do I know? Wont know the diffs if airflow is restricted much. Maybe someone else should try and give feedback. If i can find a spare cap to buy somewhere I will play around maybe grinding that airholes more square

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (24/11/18)

Silver said:


> Good one @Jean claude Vaaldamme
> But doesnt that reduce the airflow?



This RDA can do with a little less airflow. Mine is constantly halfway closed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (24/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> It must, but I personally dont feel much difference, its a very thin elastic band right in the middle of hole, still openings top and bottom of holes. But what do I know? Wont know the diffs if airflow is restricted much. Maybe someone else should try and give feedback. If i can find a spare cap to buy somewhere I will play around maybe grinding that airholes more square



That's cool, if it works for you and you like the vape you are getting - then GREAT!

The whistling of RDAs has been discussed a few times on the forum over the years. From what I can recall, it seems that on some RDAs this whistling is caused by air that "buffets" as it goes in. Apparently the edges of the airflow opening is too sharp or the shape is such that it whistles. Some folk have filed the edges of the airhole fractionally so it changes the airflow and stops the whistling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/11/18)

Finally got mine to stop whistling by playing around with the coil placement... but now the spit back is back with a vengeance. Getting gatvol of this little RDA now as I can't seem to get it to where both whistle and spit back are gone. Will try more cotton next time. Won't get rid of it though, sits real pretty on my CREA

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/11/18)

FINALLY! No spitting, no whistling, just awesome flavor!







Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (25/11/18)

Well done @baksteen8168 , how did you get it to work perfectly for you ?


----------



## JurgensSt (25/11/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> FINALLY! No spitting, no whistling, just awesome flavor!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We need detailed instructions and pictures.

Power point presentations would be nice






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (25/11/18)

Vilaishima said:


> Perhaps only with the RDTA then. Picked up one for my wife today.
> 
> Just checked the site now. The RDA does not come with a coil but only cotton. I find that a little odd though.


Where did you buy the rdta from and price? Any issues like leaking with them?


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/11/18)

Silver said:


> Well done @baksteen8168 , how did you get it to work perfectly for you ?




My guess is :

Wick tight, coil almost level with the top of the posts.

I have added a 10mm drip tip. Not for spit-back (which I don't get) but for comfort.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/11/18)

Just tried it without drip tip to make sure. 

Still no spit-back.

Perhaps I don't hear the whistle because of my age. The older we get the more we lose high-frequency sounds. No one has complained yet.


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/11/18)

JurgensSt said:


> We need detailed instructions and pictures.
> 
> Power point presentations would be nice
> 
> ...





Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> My guess is :
> 
> Wick tight, coil almost level with the top of the posts.
> 
> I have added a 10mm drip tip. Not for spit-back (which I don't get) but for comfort.



Yip, Tight wicking to the point where it tugs on the coil when pulling the wick through. 3mm ID coil positioned so that when I look through the air holes I can see slightly more coil showing on the bottom than the top. (but it's so close that you could probably just have the same amount of coil show top and bottom when looking from the side) I got my whistle from placing the coil too low.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/11/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Just tried it without drip tip to make sure.
> 
> Still no spit-back.
> 
> Perhaps I don't hear the whistle because of my age. The older we get the more we lose high-frequency sounds. No one has complained yet.


Oddly enough I get a slight whistle when I add my 510 drip tip to it. But for me the flavor is better without it, and because there is no spit back anymore I have no need (other than it being slightly more comfortable) to use the 510.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NOOB (25/11/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> FINALLY! No spitting, no whistling, just awesome flavor!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chicken Dinner @baksteen8168!! Followed your advice on coil placement and wicking and the whistle disappeared like a paycheck on Black Friday! 
And flavour is on point as well! Dankie baksteen! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/11/18)

NOOB said:


> Chicken Dinner @baksteen8168!! Followed your advice on coil placement and wicking and the whistle disappeared like a paycheck on Black Friday!
> And flavour is on point as well! Dankie baksteen!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


You are most welcome @NOOB

That combo looks great as well!

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

